# Making carbon shiny again..



## JR_CTR (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

i have an ITG Maxogen induction kti on my civic type R and the laquer on the carbon box has gone very flat and dull, i was wondering if anyone could give me some tips on what to use to make it shine again?

thanks


----------



## MellowYellow (Oct 20, 2009)

As long as the laquer hasn't failed, treat it as soft paint and try a finishing polish on finishing pad.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

if i remember correct when i went to swissvax other week they had something for that.


----------



## dean5053 (Oct 8, 2009)

MellowYellow said:


> As long as the laquer hasn't failed, treat it as soft paint and try a finishing polish on finishing pad.


+1

i have done the same with a carbon bonnet, just take your time.


----------



## JR_CTR (Dec 8, 2009)

sorry im a complete n00b could you elaborate, on finishing polish and finishing pad? thanks? i.e which products?

thanks


----------



## clarkie34 (Jan 27, 2008)

Have you been using silicone spray on it at all,as this attracts all the crap to it.

I use a soft polish with no cut in it,followed by a layer of wax on my carbon bits.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

give "Jeffs Strong" a go or as mentioned a finishing polish like Menz 106ff


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ive always simply treated it the same as any other finish , final finish on a 3m finishing pad then zymol hd cleanse or cleaner fluid followed by ipa wipedown , zaino z2pro then crystal rocked. Carbon comes up mental.

This is a 50/50 of a flat piece i have after machine polishing one half , came up ok










and rear diffuser after giving it the whole works over about an hour


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

^^^ That looks great Marc :thumb:

But, surely the IPA wipedown will take all the oils that HDC or CF would have added to the finish ?

Can you explain why you do this please . I would have thought it better to either use HDC or CF with a wax afterwards or Z-AIO followed by Z2-Pro, keeping the 'systems' together. Yes I realise that you can mix'n'match them if you wish but I can't see the reason for the IPA wipedown in the middle.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

^^ not just me thinking that then


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

IIRD final finish is slightly abrasive but no fillers. The wipedown could just be to ensure a grease free finish b4 lsp:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

To be honest ive played with loads of combos and probably just polish then wax will suffice but i like what this gives. Ive hd cleanses and then waxed and ive hd cleansed and 50/50 wiped for zaino and didnt see any difference at all visually so did exactly that so zaino had a good surface to bond to.
Is it worth it doing all that>? Probably not to most people but it gives me exactly the look i want with carbon but agree hd cleanse or cleaner fluid topped with wax would be fine.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

farecla do a good gel coat polish, you could give that ago


----------



## euphoria (Aug 20, 2008)

my ITG induction kit has also lost its "shine" in one area, might just get the whole thing re lacquered


----------

